# Alternative to Plastic Resin Glue?



## MichaelJames (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi there,

I've going back and forth on doing bent laminations or straight arms for a morris chair I'm going to build. I've done some digging on this awesome site and am thinking I might just be able to resaw some cherry on my tablesaw with the help of a handsaw.

Anyway, I can't seem to find plastic resin glue in Canada and have heard that we just can't get it due to the chemical components. That being said, what should I use otherwise?

I've read epoxy would be the next alternative but it's super expensive and when you're laminating so many pieices, it might get so expensive that it would be prohibititive.

I've heard Titebond III might work and I've also hear Gorilla Glue might work. Any thoughts out there from experience?


----------



## MichaelJames (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for the links. The tough part is that I believe the Urea Formaldhyde glue is also not available in Canada.

In response to your comment about Google - of course that was my first choice and I have poked around online for days researching this subject. Because most of the reliable content is from the US, they often reference products that are not available here.

Because of this, I am looking for opinions from people who have used such things. Is that not the point of a forum? Sharing discussions and experiences?

I'm starting to lose faith in this site…


----------



## TJK (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't done a ton of bent laminations but have used titebond II and never had a problem. Good luck.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

have you tried amazon.com or jamestown distributers also highland woodworks has this glue too, i got some from amazon ofcourse i live in the US haven't used it yet but plan to on a veneer project. i just find it funny these companies don't deliver to you. the only other thing i can think of for bent laminations is contact cement the stuff used for laminating formica or plastic laminate to counter tops.


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I just called DAP's tech support line and asked "Gigi" about it. She said that material is actually a discontinued product. That is why they don't have it in their Canadian Catalog. She said there were no restrictions as far as she knew with regard to shipping it over the border.

She suggested ordering it from somewhere down here and shipping it.

Makes me want to go buy a 5 lb pail just to have around if they aren't making it anymore.

She also said they don't have a similar replacement product either.

They say PVA glues are too flexible for bent laminations. I am sure it would work if the laminations are thin to reduce the springback pressure.

Contact cement would not be a good choice.


----------



## MichaelJames (Jan 20, 2010)

Michael - thanks! What service.

I might look into that. I assume you're speaking of Weldwood?

Any idea if poly glues are good? I've seen it done, but I'm assuming they spring a bit too.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

You can get good quality, inexpensive Epoxy from US Composites.
http://www.shopmaninc.com/index.html


----------



## manumurf (Mar 4, 2010)

I was curious about it so I looked it up and called them. I didn't think Urea-Formaldehyde glue would be banned, it's the main glue manufacturers use for gluing up plywood. I think they still have a few plywood plants in Canada. They may be trying for lower formaldehyde emissions or something. Making it more difficult to deal with in small amounts like DAP "Weldwood" does.

When they outlaw glue, only Outlaws will have glue.

Try ordering it through amazon or look up Ace Hardware. There is a distributor in New York that's pretty big in mail order for stuff like that. I don't think there is a problem with crossing the border.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Rob, what kind of problems did you have with it? I've been using it for a year now, and have been very happy with it. It's 1/4 the price of West Systems.


----------



## MichaelJames (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll have a look to see if I can get some in for the US. With my luck, I won't buy enough!!!

Thanks.


----------



## tbone (Apr 24, 2008)

Titebond III is a great glue. However, it dries dark brown. You might end up with a dark glue line.
I'm still a believer in the plastic resin glue-however, it's shelf life is relatively short-about 1 year.
It will leave a dark glue line too.


----------



## bobkberg (Dec 26, 2009)

Michael, I've done built-up laminations with Titebond II with good success. The key thing is keeping the laminations securely pressed together to avoid gaps and such. The leading top edge of my bedside tables is done that way.

Complete aside - I'd pick a better way of doing it than I did the first time though.

Good luck,


----------

